# Which one should I read next?



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

I have two new Black Library books, but I have no idea which one to read next. The First Heretic or the Battle of the Fang. They both look awesome, but which one should I read first?!


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Both! Read a few chapters of each book per day. 

Or just read Fang, I thought that one was a bit better.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Tough call, both are very, very good books. Battle of the Fang perhaps has more pace to it, with the First Heretic picking up speed at the end(though the pace works just fine i might add!).


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Both are good choices and I would snag both of them if i were you


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Both are great, but if haven't read Prospero Burns and 1000 sons, read that before Battle of the Fang, some thing will be clearer.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Fire is spot on you need to have read those heresy novels, if not wait till then.

If you have read those I'd read fang first simply because its alot shorter and faster flowing than heretic, plus based on your avatar you are a fan of the valkyria fenria


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

I wouldn't say you HAVE to read them- each of the prequels will make BotF more meaningful, but the book makes perfect sense without them IMO.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

As they feature the same character: read _The First Heretic_ first, then you'll get it in chronological order for the shared character!

(Though I echo reading Prospero Burns & A Thousand Sons first, they make a great 'first two' books in the odd trilogy!) 

(If I were to read all four, go _The First Heretic_, _Prospero Burns_, _A Thousand Sons_ then _Battle of the Fang_.)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

first heretic every time, the book is so well written, i enjoyed battle of the fang, but adb's writing style rips chris wraights apart.

I would definitely recommend battle of the fang but the first heretic was by far my favourite.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

Any ideas what I should read in general?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

What have you read so far? From BL that is,


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Any ideas what I should read in general?


Abnett. Anything with the name Dan Abnett stamped on the cover.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Dan Abnett or Graham Mcneill are excellent choices


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

Answer to Angel of Blood:
The first three Gotrek and Felix Omnibuses
Both Space Wolf Omnibuses
Path of the Warrior and Path of the Seer
Little Horus (a short story) from Age of Darkness
Have gotten the First Heretic and the Battle of the Fang, but can't choose which one to read first (which started this discussion)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Right, well for a start I would say the rest of the Heresy series, read them in the release order and you can't go wrong.

To echo Doelago, Abnett is always a safe bet. His Gaunts Ghosts series is amazing and will keep you occupied for some time. The Eisenhorn trilogy is also a must read IMO, follow it up by reading the Ravenor trilogy after(but not before!)

If you enjoy Battle of the Fang once you've read it, then i would also recommend Helsreach, another very good Space Marine Battles book.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The time taken to create this thread, listen to other people's opinions which will inevitably be rife with personal bias, and then debate which book you should read first, you could have already finished one and begun the other.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

Could be true, but I am trying to read another non BL book and the Heretic and Fang. But I guess you are right.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

Well I have chosen! Battle of the Fang! Harahh! I _*am*_ a Space Wolf fan. Sorry First Heretic people.


----------

